# تحديد الإنترنت



## CAESAR (6 أغسطس 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قررت شركات الإنترنت في مصر تطبيق سياسة حقيرة هي الأولى على مستوى العالم المتحضر والمتخلف وهي تحديد كمية التنزيل للسرعات التي من المفترض ألا تكون محدودة !!!!

ونرجو من كل مشترك ان يبعث برسالة الى الجهات المسئولة والتى تاتى فى الاسفل ومحتوى الرسالة كالاّتى

إلي جميع الساده و المسئولين و المدافعين عن الحقوق في مصر , إلي كل قلم صحفي أو أعلامي أو مسئول يهمه إلا تحدث عمليه نصب واسعه علي أغلب الشباب المصري الذي يعتبر الأنترنت هو المتنفس الوحيد له , منذ أن تولي السيد أحمد نظيف رئيس الوزراء رئاسه وزاره الأتصالات من سنوات عده حدث تطورا ملموسا و واضحا و أستمر كل جاء من بعده علي نهجه , إلا أن الجميع فوجئ في الأيام العديده الماضيه بأحد أبتكارات الجهاز القومي لتنظيم الأتصالات و شركات الأنترنت المصريه المقيده للحريات و المخالفه للأتفاقيات الموقعه مع المشتركين و المخالفه لتوجهات الدوله بضروره أنتشار الأنترنت بمصر و هو ما يسمي بسياسه الأستخدام العادل لتقييد حجم التحميل للسرعات غير المحدوده كما هو منصوص في التعاقدات مع الشركات المختلفه مما يعني مخالفه هذه الشركات بنود هذه العقود و مما يعتبر أستهتار و أستهانه بوزاره الأتصالات و بتوجهات الدوله حيث أن الكميات التي حددتها الشركات لا تكفي لمجرد التصفح اليومي للأنترنت و عمليه التحديث المطلوبه لأغلب البرامج الحديثه و الكفيله بأنهاء هذه الكميه , فبعض أنظمه تشغيل الحاسب الحديثه تحتاج تقريبا لتحديثات تمثل نصف هذه الكميه المتاحه هذا بخلاف التصفح و التحميل الفعلي , نرجو من سيادتكم التدخل و بذل الجهد لأعاده الحق لأصحابه و عدم حرمان الشباب من المتنفس الوحيد لهم و مواجهه أستغلال شركات الأنترنت و مخالفتها لعقودها و من القوانين الغير مدروسه من الجهاز القومي لتنظيم الأتصالات الذي يبدوا أن القائمين عليه بعدين كل البعد عن توجهات الدوله أو حتي مجال عملهم في تقييم الأحتياجات المتوسطه لمستخدم الأنترنت

نرجو إرسال هذه الرساله مصحوبه بتوقيعك للجهات التاليه

ديه تحطها مره واحده في خانه العنوان

questions@cabinet.gov.eg; cccomplaints@tra.gov.eg; info@techdevfund.com; eltahrir@eltahrir.net; akhbarelyom@akhbarelyom.org; ahram@ahram.org.eg; ait@ahram.org.eg; baridelgomaa@ahram.org.eg; alkaheraalyoum@orbit.net; a_ragab@akhbarelyom.org; 7day@mbc.ae; al3ashera@dreams.tv; mostafabak********.com; 90min@elmehwar.tv

للتفصيل

رئاسه مجلس الوزراء
questions@cabinet.gov.eg

الجهاز القومي لتنظيم الأتصالات
cccomplaints@tra.gov.eg

info@tra.gov.eg

وزاره الأتصالات
http://www.mcit.gov.eg/ar/Contactus.aspx?x=1

صندوق تنميه التكنولوجيا
info@techdevfund.com

جريدة الجمهورية
eltahrir@eltahrir.net

أخبار اليوم
akhbarelyom@akhbarelyom.org

جريدة الأهرام
ahram@ahram.org.eg

مجلة لغة العصر
ait@ahram.org.eg

بريد الجمعه:
baridelgomaa@ahram.org.eg

عمرو أديب
alkaheraalyoum@orbit.net

أحمد رجب
a_ragab@akhbarelyom.org

برنامج اليوم السابع
7day@mbc.ae

برنامج العاشرة مساء_قناة دريم
al3ashera@dreams.tv

مصطفى بكرى-جريدة الاسبوع
mostafabak********.com

برنامج 90 دقيقة
90min@elmehwar.tv

المصري اليوم - بريد القراء
xskoot@almasry-alyoum.com

بلال فضل
belalfadl********.com

جريدة الشروق
contact@echoroukonline.com


تاكيد الخبر من الموقع الرسمى لشركة تى داتا

http://www.tedata.net/web/eg/ar/default.aspx?sec=3&pr=2

وده الموقع الرسمى لشركة دى لينك

http://linkdsl.com/LinkDSL_Code/Pages/DslAvailabilty/fup.aspx

جروب الفيس بوك الخاص بالمقاطعة

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=117150926635


طبعا الكلام ده غير مقبول لا قلبا ولا قالبا لان بالمنظر ده يبقي الشركات بتحاول تتلاعب علي كلام وزير الاتصالات اللي قال ان في تخفيض للاسعار ولكن اللي الشركات بتعملة العكس

ارجو الوقوف فى وجهة هذه المهازل الى تحدث من شركات النت فى مصر و ارفاق صورة الاسعار كدليل علي ما تقوم الشركة به

ويا ريت كل المنتديات والمواقع تعمل خطوة ايجابية وتنشر الخبر عشان نتصدى للموقف الفاشل ده

منقول*

*والجهة برده للى المفروض تبعتولها اخوانكم اللى فى المهجر اللى علطول مش عاجبهم حاجة وطول الوقت فاتحين بؤهم هيا دى مش حقوق انسان برده يلا يمكن يكلمولنا اوباما ولا حاجة:smi411:*​


----------



## mr.hima (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ياريت تسيبوا العنصرية والطائفية شوية وتدخلوا للاهمية*

شركات بتستهبل اوي ى ى ى ى ى ى ى
حتي ياريت كمان وهي محدودة تشتغل عدل ... للاسف مش بيحصل ... عن تجربة شخصية


----------



## CAESAR (7 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: ياريت تسيبوا العنصرية والطائفية شوية وتدخلوا للاهمية*



mr.hima قال:


> شركات بتستهبل اوي ى ى ى ى ى ى ى
> حتي ياريت كمان وهي محدودة تشتغل عدل ... للاسف مش بيحصل ... عن تجربة شخصية



*والله عندك حق وعالعموم فيه حملة كبيرة دلوقتى على الانترنت يا ريت كل واحد يشارك فيها لان لو سكتنا الضرر حيطول الكل وانسوا بقى ان حد يعمل داونلود او ياخد راحته على النت بعد كده
*




​


----------



## +pepo+ (8 أغسطس 2009)

يا ريت كل واحد يراسل الايملات دى بس ياريت يكونوا فوق 24 سنه حته ياخذوا بى كلامه
انا عليا عايز الرسل الرساله دى بس اولآ لسه مكملتش 16 سنه 
و ثانيآ مش بعرف ابعد راسايل غير ياهوا ماسنجر بس​


----------



## CAESAR (8 أغسطس 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> يا ريت كل واحد يراسل الايملات دى بس ياريت يكونوا فوق 24 سنه حته ياخذوا بى كلامه
> انا عليا عايز الرسل الرساله دى بس اولآ لسه مكملتش 16 سنه
> و ثانيآ مش بعرف ابعد راسايل غير ياهوا ماسنجر بس​



*اولا شكرا لردك ثانيا وده الاهم المسألة مش مسألة سنك كام المسألة انت بتستخدم النت ولا لاء واكيد بما انك لسه شاب بتستخدمه كتير وبتعمل داونلود ومقضيها عالنت يعنى زى محنا مبنقول علشان كده لازم تبعت الايميل ده
ازاى تبعته
1- افتح الياهو ميل وادخل كانك بتبعت رسالة جديدة لاى شخص من كومبوس
2- خد العناوين دى زى مهيا مكتوبة كده وحطها فى خانة to اللى هيا المرسل اليه
questions@cabinet.gov.eg; cccomplaints@tra.gov.eg; info@techdevfund.com; eltahrir@eltahrir.net; akhbarelyom@akhbarelyom.org; ahram@ahram.org.eg; ait@ahram.org.eg; baridelgomaa@ahram.org.eg; alkaheraalyoum@orbit.net; a_ragab@akhbarelyom.org; 7day@mbc.ae; al3ashera@dreams.tv; mostafabak********.com; 90min@elmehwar.tv
3- خد محتوى الرسالة كوبى وحطه فى المحتوى بتاع الرسالة الجديدة وبالنسبة للخانة بتاعة عنوان الموضوع حط فيه اللى يخطر على بالك
4- اضغط على ارسال send واستنى شوية حتلاقى الايميل ابعت لكل الناس دول وحتلاقى علامة صح جنب اساميهم​*


----------



## +pepo+ (9 أغسطس 2009)

caesar قال:


> *اولا شكرا لردك ثانيا وده الاهم المسألة مش مسألة سنك كام المسألة انت بتستخدم النت ولا لاء واكيد بما انك لسه شاب بتستخدمه كتير وبتعمل داونلود ومقضيها عالنت يعنى زى محنا مبنقول علشان كده لازم تبعت الايميل ده​*
> 
> *ازاى تبعته*
> *1- افتح الياهو ميل وادخل كانك بتبعت رسالة جديدة لاى شخص من كومبوس*
> ...


 
ميرسى ياباشا على توضيح عمل الرساله 
وبالفعل انا بعدها
موضوع مهم و يستاهل التقييم​


----------



## CAESAR (9 أغسطس 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> ميرسى ياباشا على توضيح عمل الرساله
> وبالفعل انا بعدها
> موضوع مهم و يستاهل التقييم​



*شكرا ليك على اهتمامك بس انا شايف الناس مش متفاعلة مع الموضوع ده ليه ياجماعة المشكلة دى مصيبة على دماغنا كلنا وبالتأكيد اغلبكم موصلين من سايبرات والخدمة زفت لو القرار ده اطبق فعلا من الشهر الجاى ابقوا قابلونى لو شوفتوا نت تانى*


----------



## +pepo+ (10 أغسطس 2009)

CAESAR قال:


> *شكرا ليك على اهتمامك بس انا شايف الناس مش متفاعلة مع الموضوع ده ليه ياجماعة المشكلة دى مصيبة على دماغنا كلنا وبالتأكيد اغلبكم موصلين من سايبرات والخدمة زفت لو القرار ده اطبق فعلا من الشهر الجاى ابقوا قابلونى لو شوفتوا نت تانى*




هى مصيبه صح
وياريت تبعدوا لمحمود سعد
انا عن نفسى بعدلوا
وادى الاميل بتاعه
saad.mashakel@gmail.com
بس انا عجبتنى حكايه الغباء بالوراثه ههههههههه​


----------



## CAESAR (14 أغسطس 2009)

*ردى ده بس للأعضاء اللى تفاعلوا معايا من اول محطيت الموضوع وحتى اللى محطوش ردود بس قاموا بواجبهم دى البشرى السارة ان وزير الاتصالات بعد الاحتجاجات الكبيرة وحملات الفيس بوك والمنتديات والوقفات الاحتجاجية فى المنصورة والقاهرة قرر تطبيق السياسة دى على المشتركين الجداد بس من اول 14 اغسطس والمشتركين القدام زى مهما وقال انه بعد شهرين حيقيموا التجربة فاكرين انهم بينيمونا بس على مين ان عادوا عدنا والحملات حتستمر من تانى انا بالنسبة ليا بعت الايميلات اكتر من مرة وحطيت الحملة فى 5 منتديات من اول يوم صدر فيه القرار انا بحييى مرة تانية كل الناس اللى بعتوا وعملوا اللى عليهم بجد وان شاء الله نتقابل تانى كمان شهرين 

الاثبات الاول

http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=74175

الاثبات التانى والثالث من داتا ولينك
tedata
http://www.tedata.net/web/eg/ar/default.aspx?sec=3&pr=2
لم يعد هناك كمية التحميل التى كانت موجوده من قبل

http://www.linkdsl.com/LinkDSL_Code/Pages/DslAvailabilty/ServiceSub******ion.aspx*


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 أغسطس 2009)

​


CAESAR قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> *
> ​




*ياريت وانت بتنقل اي موضوع تاخد بالك كويس وتعدله

مش كوبي باست علي طول :t9:

وعلي فكرة انا عندي الخبر الاخير في موضوع تحديد النت ده*
*_______________________________*

*التعديل الجديد بيتضمن الأتى

ان المشتركين الجدد هيبقى الاشتراك مطبق عليه موضوع الليمت ده لمدة شهرين للتجربه مش أكتر وهيتحدد من بعدها إنما المشترك القديم القرار غير سارى عليه وان ليمتيد *

*وده لينك من سايت تى ايه داتا دور على الليمت الـ 25 جيجا والـ 4 جيجا أختفى

Te DaTa *​


----------



## mr.hima (14 أغسطس 2009)

ولية يظلمو المشتركين الجدد حرام بردة 
وهل بعد ما يجربو  الفترة بتاعت الشهرين اللي قالو عليها هيحددوها على الناس الجدد بس ولا على كلة واذا كانت لمجرد التجربة اولا ازاي تجربة تتم على ناس جدد ومتكنش على الناس المشتركة فعلا كلها علشان التجربة تدي نتائج صحيحة لأن الناس اللي هتوصل جديد مهيكونش عندها فكرة اوي عن النت في الغالب ومش هيبقي عنها زيادة في التحميل 
وتاني حاجة ازا لقو التجربة بتدي النتائج اللي هما عايزنها اشمعنا المشتركين الجدد بس مش حرام 
وبعدين كدة هيزودو المشكلة الناس بدل ما توصل من الشركة ودون لود محدود تقعد تدور على حد جنبها يكون موصل قبل القرار وتخلية يرفع السرعة مثلاً وتشترك معاة ....بلد العجائب فعلاً​


----------



## mr.hima (14 أغسطس 2009)

التعليق دة من جريدة http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=74175

الواد دة بيفهم واحتمال بيكونو بيعملو كدة فعلا ولا لية يجربوها على المشتركين الجدد


----------



## CAESAR (16 أغسطس 2009)

adel coptic قال:


> *ياريت وانت بتنقل اي موضوع تاخد بالك كويس وتعدله
> 
> مش كوبي باست علي طول :t9:
> 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*اولا شكرا لكل الناس اللى ردت عليا وفعلا احنا مش حننخدع وزى منا قولت احنا حنستنى الشهرين وحنشوف هما حيعملوا ايه
ثانيا بالنسبة للعضو العزيز عادل كوبتك انا مش عارف حضرتك مضايق قوى ليه كده لاء حضرتك انا قبل اما انقل اى موضوع لاى منتدى باخد بالى كويس وبقراه وبعدل عليه كمان لو محتاج تعديل دى مفيهاش اى مشكلة الموضوع انا قريته كويس ومش شايف فيه اى مشكلة وبعدين انا مش حاطط الرد علشان حضرتك انا حطيته للناس اللى مكنتش لسه عرفت بالقرار وبعدين عادى ايه يعنى الخبر عندك زيادة الخير خيرين والهدف الصالح العام فى الاخر وانا حطيته كمتابعة للموضوع الاساسى اللى هو تحديد الانترنت فى موضوعه يعنى*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 أغسطس 2009)

caesar قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*​*اولا شكرا لكل الناس اللى ردت عليا وفعلا احنا مش حننخدع وزى منا قولت احنا حنستنى الشهرين وحنشوف هما حيعملوا ايه
> ثانيا بالنسبة للعضو العزيز عادل كوبتك انا مش عارف حضرتك مضايق قوى ليه كده لاء حضرتك انا قبل اما انقل اى موضوع لاى منتدى باخد بالى كويس وبقراه وبعدل عليه كمان لو محتاج تعديل دى مفيهاش اى مشكلة الموضوع انا قريته كويس ومش شايف فيه اى مشكلة وبعدين انا مش حاطط الرد علشان حضرتك انا حطيته للناس اللى مكنتش لسه عرفت بالقرار وبعدين عادى ايه يعنى الخبر عندك زيادة الخير خيرين والهدف الصالح العام فى الاخر وانا حطيته كمتابعة للموضوع الاساسى اللى هو تحديد الانترنت فى موضوعه يعنى*​



حضرتك في منتدي مسيحي في المقام الأول

والبادئة بتاعتك دي متنفعش هنا

تقدر تعملها في المنتديات الاسلامية
​


----------



## CAESAR (17 أغسطس 2009)

Adel Coptic قال:


> حضرتك في منتدي مسيحي في المقام الأول
> 
> والبادئة بتاعتك دي متنفعش هنا
> 
> ...



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​المنتدى المسيحى والاعضاء المحترمين وبكرر المحترمين على عينى وراسى من فوق واعتقد ان فيه كذا واحد ردوا عليا ومعلقوش على الافتتاحية بتاعتى ده غير اللى شافوا الموضوع وما ردوش لانهم داخلين علشان الموضوع نفسه مش علشان حاجة تانية زى حضرتك أنا لا سبيت لحد ولا غلطت فى حد وعلى فكرة عنوان الموضوع اول ما حطيته كان سيبوكوا من العنصرية والطائفية شوية وادخلو للاهمية بس فيه حد ابن حلال غيره لتحديد الانترنت زى ما يكون قلبى كان حاسس تحب اقول لحضرتك محدش علق غيرك ليه لان ناس كتيرة من اللى شافت الموضوع من مصر انما سيادتك مش منها حضرتك من دولة تانية اسمها مصر القبطية المحتلة ابقى حررها من المحتلين الوحشين وبما ان أنا واحد من المحتلين الظالمين علشان كده انا مش حغير الافتتاحية بتاعتى واللى حضرتك عاوز تعمله اعمله وأنا مش حقلب الموضوع فتنة طائفية وأدخل معاك فى كلام لا يودى ولا يجيب شكرا لردك وتقبل تحياتى :heat:*


----------

